# Vancouver, BC



## Exclusif

Sooner or later Vancouver will get Uber. Are there any drives here who use to drive for Uber in Vancouver back in the days?


----------



## Amun

Well the government just extended the ban for another year on the entire province of B.C so it won't be sooner.


----------



## DeltaTango

Amun said:


> Well the government just extended the ban for another year on the entire province of B.C so it won't be sooner.


Bumped again to Fall 2019...

By the way, any Metro Vancouver drivers (for UberEats) on the forum here?


----------

